# almost my new PB.. almost..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

after a much needed rest from my DC trip, i got the itch to see how my babies are doing.. so i trucked on over to my spot and set up.. i started chumming and casting around, and that's when i caught my first musky while carpin'.. it wasn't long until i start to see carp rolling everywhere .. i felt pretty good at that point.. started out with a couple teens fish.. after sunset, the wind picked up and i couldn't see any splashing anymore..i caught a couple lower 20s during that time. and then it slow way down for abit.. it was all quiet for awhile until my reel start to scream off.. as usual, i sprint to my rod and clutch the fish to avoid snags.. she felt really heavy, i thought to myself..after she took off about 100 yards of my line with the drag set pretty tight, she started to swim back towards me.. still feels like a good fish, i thought to myself again..after the last time that i lost the fish in DC due to my drag being set too tight, i loosen up the drag a little.. just in case she decides to take the next plunge.. but she didn't, instead, she came right into my net and onto my mat.. weighing in at 27lbs.. 31lbs with my mat..








she sure felt alot heavier than that.. i thought.. 
the bite continued and i was landing several teens sized fish for the next several hours.. once the wind died down, so did the bite.. the whole time fish continued to show themselves..
so i recast, chummed some more bait out.. and wait.. i fall asleep and woke up to the sound of my alarm screaming.. i got out of my bivvy and face the sunshine.. SHOOT, i blinded me so bad i almost grabbed the wrong rod.. this fish really took off and starting to peel off my lines like no other.. i tried to cupped the spool to hopefully slow her down, but it felt like the rod was gonna ripped off my hands.. so i eased up and just let her have it.. she sure as hell did.. after 200yards of hard pulling run, she stopped and starting to swim towards me.. thank god, i said to myself.. i got about 10 cranks out of her until she ran again.. took off what i got back plus more.. "oh geeze, i'm down to the last few yards.what the hay i'm just gonna cupped the spool and hopefully my rod will absorb her screaming run" i said to myself.. 
sure enough, she stopped and starting to swim parallel to the bank.. i ran after her with my net in hand.. throwing it down ahead of me while i'm trying to gain some yards of my line.. after 10minutes of cranking, the beast came into my net.. onto the mat it goes, and the scale tips in at 32lbs 8oz with the mat..i'm gonna say she's 28.5lbs.. what do you think??


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like she weighs as much as you do! Very nice AK.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Top stuff Ak! Its shaping up to be great year for you already!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

I think you gott alot time to fish


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Your an animal AK!


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

AK, Don't take the Kernel's invite to fish West Branch too seriously, You wouldn't have a good time. You probably wouldn't catch any fish at all. It would just be a waste of your time and $$ to make the trip. I hope this will keep you away and let the rest of us have a shot at the $$ Please AK stay home on the 28th. HERKEL


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

AK, I hope you know I was only teasing. I'm new to this putter chit and couldn't get the smiles to work for me, all I got was  [no smile for me] Oh well I'll learn how to do it some day. What I really wanted to ask you being that your getting out more than the rest of us is have you seen any spawning in the area that your fishing yet? If so ,how long? HERKEL PS I just learned how to get the smiles to come up


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

most of the smaller fish have already spawned out around here.. i know because i milk everyone of them myself..  even my big one has already spawn.. i'm sure it would have added at least 3lbs to her weight if it was full of eggs..


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice fish Ak, The last one is a beaut!


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

nice fish ak, I am glad that they started to bite again. This past weekend was a total bust for me. I fished the usuall spots and tried many new ones. Only had 1 run the whole weekend. It was on your favorite bait though. I have to work until 2 or 3 friday, but will be ready to fish this weekend.
later dude,
Marc


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak with all of your free time you need to hit the weightroom a little more often. You keep getting these big fish and from your expression in the picutures you look like you're holding your breath and using every ounce of strength to hold them up.  If you are going to keep catching monsters you have to build you strength up for the pictures.
Dang you, I might just have to come out and hold the fish for you!

Nice fish though, I am jelous.

Rob


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

rob..you know how to get a hold of me dood.. would be great to see the "fishlicker" again..


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I still know how to get ahold of you, but haven't had the time to do enough fishing. Spending to much time working, and still some just playing arond.

If you get bored Friday you should deliver me something at the hospital from Thurmans. Sure better than what I have been eating!

Rob


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> most of the smaller fish have already spawned out around here.. i know because i milk everyone of them myself..


AK,

I don't even want to know why or how you do that!  

Nice fish and pictures!!


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

crappielooker said:


> most of the smaller fish have already spawned out around here.. i know because i milk everyone of them myself..  even my big one has already spawn.. i'm sure it would have added at least 3lbs to her weight if it was full of eggs..


AK, I'am starting to worry about you spending too much time with the carp. I hope your not trying to fertilize the eggs that your milking  Herk


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish AK


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch Ak! Looks like you're off to another great year of carpin'.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't think MILKING pertains to EGGS.......


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i dunno AK but that 1st one looks like a muskie! JUST KIDDING! very burly fish ak-attack!


----------

